# Just 1 record, maybe 1 runnerup, your best pick



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

So this topic ties in with the topic *Performance sensitive composers*, where it is asked, which composers required, almost demand a performance which reflects the composers intentions,,anything short, may not be accepatable.
There are 200 + available Beethoven syms sets (maybe another 100 which are not avalaiable on cd/or OOP)...That's a LOT of Beethoven to chose from...I've found Walter/Columbia to be my choice,,among the 4 or 5 I've heard ,But that's neither here nor there with me,,,as all seemed to have merits...I think at the end of my Beethoven days, I also found Carlos Kleiber's to have a strong performance...Everyone here will have their own top 5 Beethoven,,,every list will look very different, = Not performance sensitive. 

In Mozart last 6 sysm. , I've found of all the 50 sets available,,there were 2 that made it to the top of my preferred , Walter/Columbia , Bohm/Berlin,,,all others not really needed. 


In Mozart's PC;s, only remains Uchida/Tate/English,,

In Ravel's PC,,,the only one which I feel is most needed in your collection, is the Zimerman/Boulez/Cleveland,

In the Shostakovich VC,,,although I like Kogan's recordings quite a lot, it is 2 of David Oistrakh's 4 records which I found *must haves*…


In the Sibelius VC,,although Hillary Hahn is playing the concerto all over the world past 5 years and receiving standing ovations,,,I feel Vengerov pretty much owns that work. Even triumphing over my long time fav, David Oistrakh
.

So what is some of your fav works and your pick of a required recording.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The great works are "open" to numerous - perhaps infinite - interpretations, each of which tells you something new and fresh.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

So composers spent all that time and creativity only to have their works ,,,performed with ~~~idiosyncrasies ~~~? I guess your opinion is OK, as long as the ~~~embellishments ~~~ add finesse to the original score. 
Which is more often not the case. They detract. 

I guess you may have some valid points as I am thinking over the many Shostakovich VC1 records I have,,,,
I guess the OP Q should have been more specific,,,which is the one record of a work if you could only take 1 to that island where you are a castaway, forlorn, abandoned ,,,so you want to take only 1 recording with you...For me it would be one of Oistrakh's mid-late 60's in the Shostakovich VC1.


----------

